# Посоветуйте электробаян



## egorevr (20 Дек 2011)

Уважаемые форумчане, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, электробаян, (из старых, дешевеньких), на котором можно играть тихо, в наушниках, чтобы соседей не терроризировать. Продают, как правило с рук Топаз, Эстрадин и Ритм. Топаз без мехов, не хотелось бы... 
Заранее благодарен.


----------

